# ITT: common misconceptions.



## JTM (Mar 20, 2009)

ITT = "in this thread"

I'll start off with 2 that have recently irked me.

1.  The US Constitution does not grant anyone anywhere a right.  It protects ones that we already have.

2.  The US is NOT a democracy.  It is a republic.  If you want to get technical, it is a constitutionally based federal republic with strong democratic tradition.

-JTM


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 20, 2009)

You wont to know what irkes me? It is the signs our brothers give e.g. EA, FS, MM.
All most all don't come close, so whats up?


----------



## Robert Marshall (Mar 20, 2009)

jonesvilletexas said:


> You wont to know what irkes me? It is the signs our brothers give e.g. EA, FS, MM.
> All most all don't come close, so whats up?



Maybe, I'm tired, but huh??


----------



## JTM (Mar 21, 2009)

jonesvilletexas said:


> You wont to know what irkes me? It is the signs our brothers give e.g. EA, FS, MM.
> All most all don't come close, so whats up?



correct them.  or ask the master to let you give a presentation on the proper way to give the sign during the next stated.


----------

